# Camping in Galveston



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

Heading to Galveston next week for a couple of days. Looking at either Jamaica Beach or Sandpiper rv park. Any sugestions or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Galveston Island state park has beach or bayside camping.Good fishing all around it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The state park on the bay side is great place.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Would highly recommend Jamaica beach rv park. Especially if you have kids. Another is Dellanera rv park. Great location. Galveston state park allways seems to be full and you have to make reservation 2-3 months in advance.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

we have stayed at sandpiper before, it was clean, short walk to the water, newer park, no shade unless you bring it with you, nice pool and good location though.


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

We stayed at Sandpiper this past weekend. The park is really clean and well maintained. The staff was really friendly and my kid loved the pool!


----------

